# Need Knee Pads, No Neoprene



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to neoprene. I've got some nice 661 knee pads with a hard shell under fabric. They are very comfy, stay put, and protect well, but my knees are always itchy with small sores. Since I moved to BC I wear them 4-5 times a week. I always air them out and wash regularity. They have neoprene backed by fabric and I think this is the problem. I have had a rash from what I thought was a reaction to neoprene before.

Anyway I am looking for some comfy neoprene free knee pads I can pedal in. My LBS has a limited selection so I am looking fore suggestions. POC look good but I am not sure if they are neoprene free.

Thanks

Itchy In BC


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

I have dermatitis and had been having bad rashes after every rode on my 661 pads. 

After a few months I decided to get POC vpd knee pads. No allergies and rashes. I'm already on my second pair and have been on them for more than a year already. Very comfy too!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

In the short term you could wear knickers or knee warmers, that would be a cheap-short term solution till you determine a pad that doesn't have neoprene, or if that is the real problem.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Just got POC VPD 2.0 knee pads to upgrade my 661 Kyle Straits and checked the materials tag and see that it doesn't state neoprene.

nitrile foam 49.49
nylon 29.94
spandex 7.48
polypropelene 0.41
rubber 0.87
polyester 2.61
pvc 9.20

My Kyle Straits weren't needing replacement, but their impact protection wasn't all that great. Had a fall at a "high speed" since I landed a sender/huck poorly, which directly impacted on my knee on brush/hardpack (no rocks, but little to no sliding) and it felt like it went straight through. Had a small bruise from that and some broken skin, but felt like it should have protected better on something that wasn't all that serious (2 feet at maybe 13-15 mph). The price on the VPD 2.0 was irresistible, being only slightly more than what I paid for the Kyle Straits.


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

if you think you have an allergy to neoprene its is usually an allergy to formaldehyde.
the glue that is used to bond the outer fabric layers to the actual neoprene usually contains formaldehyde. ive had a few friends run into the same problem.
i have a some POC VPD 2.0 pads as well, and they dont seem to have any neoprene, but i would email them first to double check, and verify no formaldehyde is used.

aside from mountain biking i do know that the wetsuit company West does not use formaldehyde in any of the glues for their wetsuit construction.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks, lots of good info here.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I think G-Forms dont have any neoprene in them..but it might not be the kind of protection you are looking for.

Protection for Extreme Athletes | Electronics Protection | G-Form


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Lycra the G-forms are made out of will get shredded up pretty quick here. I have some kind of tumble about once a week. They need to be tougher with a little more protection.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I've had good luck with volleyball type pads. My current set have memory foam and work well for riding without being bulky. $20 by Asics.


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry for the grave dig, but does anyone have any other suggestions than the POC pads? I also get rashes if using anything with neoprene in it.

I do like the POCs but £99 seems a little steep for something I will only use occasionally.

I did look at pads for other sports but they don't offer the same coverage. 

Cheers


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry, I stopped looking and went with POC. Where I live now I wear them on every ride so it was worth the money. Good luck.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

TLD 5450 and 5400 Troy Lee Designs® | Joint Protection


----------

